# #covid19walkout uk kids taking matters into their own hands..



## subcon959 (Mar 16, 2020)

https://twitter.com/hashtag/Covid19Walkout

Looks like Boris isn't going to get his way afterall...


----------



## Chary (Mar 16, 2020)

Oh boy, I wish I had a big real deal reason to skip school for weeks when I was a kid. 

Seriously though, if other countries are starting to play lockdown, it might be worth putting some procedures into place. No European country wants to be seen as doing worse than America. Kids aren’t high risk, but yknow, rather be safe than sorry? 

Then again, my context of what the UK is doing for the coronavirus comes only from those Twitter replies you linked, and heaven knows that’s not a good enough way to be informed about a subject. Regardless, it looks bad when Italy is shut down entirely, along with Spain and France following suit, and the UK hasn’t even bothered to close schools? Makes the people in charge there seem incompetent by comparison.


----------



## ThoD (Mar 16, 2020)

Chary said:


> Oh boy, I wish I had a big real deal reason to skip school for weeks when I was a kid.
> 
> Seriously though, if other countries are starting to play lockdown, it might be worth putting some procedures into place. No European country wants to be seen as doing worse than America. Kids aren’t high risk, but yknow, rather be safe than sorry?
> 
> Then again, my context of what the UK is doing for the coronavirus comes only from those Twitter replies you linked, and heaven knows that’s not a good enough way to be informed about a subject. Regardless, it looks bad when Italy is shut down entirely, along with Spain and France following suit, and the UK hasn’t even bothered to close schools? Makes the people in charge there seem incompetent by comparison.


Lockdown doesn't even describe it, here stores are starting to let people in 1 person at a time and you MUST be 5 meters apart from the other people, it's ridiculous, you can't even take a fucking stroll without those nuts obsessing over this! And we are shutting down everything soon as well, all because China couldn't be bothered to administer proper drugs (pills? hell no, try some Liquorice root lol) for SARS for almost 20 years until it mutated into this mess! I have to travel soon but things going into lockdown have made it torture!


----------



## DCG (Mar 16, 2020)

[QUOTE="Chary, post: 8976254, member: 

Kids aren’t high risk, but yknow, rather be safe than sorry?
.[/QUOTE]

Tell that to my former trainer...
He never got ill, till he got a kid. Those bring home a lot of stuff and the added stress kids cause also hits the immune system...


----------



## duwen (Mar 16, 2020)

Fucking idiots. They're actually safer staying in school/college than what the alternatives are... that's presuming that they act like regular kids and don't self-isolate effectively - and as the younger population knows they're at the least risk, I can pretty much gaurantee that most of them won't take any steps to reduce their contact with more vulnerable people.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Mar 16, 2020)

At this point the only way to break infection chains is to close everything down. The UK apparently doesn't understand this. This still doesn't mean people should panic.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2020)

Is this like the time that kids protested the second Iraq war?


----------



## linuxares (Mar 16, 2020)

Good, stop being in big groups. Risk is a lot higher if 1 is infected that plenty get it. Some South Eastern Asian countries learned this fast


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 16, 2020)

It's really hard to tell how many of them are taking it seriously and how many just want to stay off school. If it means they are just hanging around in groups at other venues then it's not going to help much.

I see Katie Hopkins is trolling them as usual lol.


----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2020)

Chary said:


> Kids aren’t high risk, but yknow, rather be safe than sorry?


Kids aren't at risk themselves but they can and will carry the disease home. Schools are a daily plague swap meet at the best of times. Cram a thousand people into a small space and make them share workstations and facilities and doorknobs eight hours a day, and then send them out into the world. Kids think they're invulnerable, and there are plenty sources yelling "it's just like the flu, there's nothing to worry about" so they don't give a fuck about any precautions. 

I'd say around 5% are being sincere with this, the rest are just using an excuse to skip school.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 16, 2020)

Just got home and as expected saw several groups of kids hanging out together on street corners (smoking of course)


----------



## andyhappypants (Mar 16, 2020)

Veho said:


> Kids aren't at risk themselves but they can and will carry the disease home. Schools are a daily plague swap meet at the best of times. Cram a thousand people into a small space and make them share workstations and facilities and doorknobs eight hours a day, and then send them out into the world. Kids think they're invulnerable, and there are plenty sources yelling "it's just like the flu, there's nothing to worry about" so they don't give a fuck about any precautions.
> 
> I'd say around 5% are being sincere with this, the rest are just using an excuse to skip school.



Its a virus not a disease!


----------



## linuxares (Mar 16, 2020)

andyhappypants said:


> Its a virus not a disease!


COVID-19
Corona Virus Disease 2019

That's it's full name...


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 16, 2020)

andyhappypants said:


> Its a virus not a disease!


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viral_disease
???


----------



## andyhappypants (Mar 16, 2020)

linuxares said:


> COVID-19
> Corona Virus Disease 2019
> 
> That's it's full name...



Thanks, Still not as bad as the seasonal flu mind, A lot of fuss over nothing. Perhaps if china were to lock their country down the whole planet wouldnt be losing its shit over a cough


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 16, 2020)

yeah I just see kids staying off could cause more issues, the kids will all just use its as an excuse for hanging around outside shops etc, there will be the exact same issue as them being in school if not worse as they pester random people going into shops to buy them some cigarettes then sharing said cigarettes with their mates then going home, I have already seen a couple of groups of kids lingering around on the high street, I think the policy should just be anyone in high risk groups should be kept from school (kids with asthma etc)  and waive any fines for parents who feel they are in a position to properly look after their children if they want to keep them off school, that would reduce the load on schools and reduce the class sizes etc without forcing everyone to take time off work to look after the kids, if they are going to go to work anyway leaving their kids to their own devices they would probably be better off in school rather than lingering around on the streets with their friends unless you know your kid is a responsible person who isn't going to go rushing out to hang around in a group of people on the streets

honestly at this point I can see no matter what those in power choose to do there will be people waiting to pounce with the "ARRRRGHH THE THING THEY ARE DOING IS THE WORST THING EVAAAAA!", I mean trump banned people traveling to the US from china and it was "ARRRGHHH XENOPHOBIA RAYSISM!!!!".....a few days later "OMG TRUMP ISN'T ON GLOBAL LOCKDOWN AND PUTTING PEOPLE IN ISOLATION BUNKERS!!!!!"


----------



## notimp (Mar 16, 2020)

andyhappypants said:


> Thanks, Still not as bad as the seasonal flu mind, A lot of fuss over nothing. Perhaps if china were to lock their country down the whole planet wouldnt be losing its shit over a cough


If you are acting especially stupid - at least loose the bravado. Or ask a question once first.

So "this be just cough" - so whats the issue?

Math.

Against several strands of flu virus, there already are resistances in the public, against COVID-19 there arent. So it spreads exponetially (30%-35% more patients every day), seasonal flu does not, and as there is no resistance in the public, COVID-19 doesnt slow down on its own. (Thats why states have to do stuff.)

Also, we are long, long past the stages, where this was just a "regionally limited to china" issue.

For exponential growth - and what it leads to, read this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheat_and_chessboard_problem

You are at the beginning stages on that chessboard.

The issue becomes, that at some point during the growth phase you get so many new patients with severe complications one day, that hospitals cant handle them. And next day you get 35% more, and next day you get 35% more of that.

This = systems breakdown.

So everyone is trying to slow down growthrate.

Because you likely slept in school - a virus replicates by linking itself to DNA/RNA, then getting reproduced by your own cells. ( https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/03/11/science/how-coronavirus-hijacks-your-cells.html ) Your immune system has to learn how to deal with it first, or die. (Or in case of a vaccine, it learns without you 'dying' because the virus compound is inactive). So COVID-19 will eventually become 'just a cough', but until it does - 60-70% of humanity have to get sick first, and it matters if they do so over 10 years, or in 4 months. Death rates increase as people get turned away from hospitals.

There currently is no treatment and no vaccine. This is more contageous that seasonal flu, 80% of people show less symptoms than with seasonal flu (so they can spread it around better and longer), and you are infectious before you first show any symptoms, so you cant stop thxe spread, by telling people, get treatment (curently self isolation) when you first show systems - and the problem will go away - because before that, they already will have infected others.

So the issue here is, that there is literally no 'easy' or 'intuitive' way to stop that exponential growthcurve. Which is why actions are so huge at the moment everywhere. If you still dont see them around you, you likely will at some point. But they only will be put in place after infection rate in your country has reached a certain point, with a certain rate of growth projected. Because they cost 'silly money' (Shut down industrial production together with the rest of society for two weeks min. as currently is happening in my country).

And again, propagation does not naturally stop or slow down. You'll see in you country soon enough... (It would, if you had a vaccine, but you only get that in about two years.

edit: More math issue. So it is beneficial for you to catch it early, because that way, if there are complications, the health system can still carry you and afterwards you should attain immunity? Sure. But if 30% of people think like you there, the health system gets insta crashed. So all you could ever want in the end, is slowing down the daily growth rate.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 16, 2020)

The cynic in me is saying that BoJo the clown is intentionally trying to overwhelm the NHS, and then point to it as a scapegoat that must be dismantled and replaced with something "better."  AKA the same patchwork of private health scammers insurers that the US uses.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 17, 2020)

Europe is getting so fucking boring these days.
Empty streets, not even a Café open, just from home to the office and back (until they force me to do home office, then I go crazy).
I was flying to Spain next week... bye bye holidays.
I was flying to San Francisco in a couple of months... not quite sure if it will be OK to fly there by then... bye bye holidays 2.
Damn stupid ugly virus, I long for a vacation.

Meanwhile in the UK: Zombie apocalypse, sure they Zombies look happy munching brain.


----------



## notimp (Mar 17, 2020)

Xzi said:


> The cynic in me is saying that BoJo the clown is intentionally trying to overwhelm the NHS, and then point to it as a scapegoat that must be dismantled and replaced with something "better."  AKA the same patchwork of private health scammers insurers that the US uses.


Not necessarily (the argument could easily be refuted). (Private sector also will not grow exponentially after a certain point either.  )

For some of the measures to take place, you want to get to a certain number of sick people first. Because what measures do, is slowing down the 'reaction' (spread), but what prevents propagation in the end - is enough people having already caught it (in a region), so that they can develop immunity and then 'help' stopping propagation that way. Because all of the actions cost money, you cant do thme indefinitely, or too often. So there should be pretty destinct points for, when you take action, based on some non trivial calculations (still not rocket science..  ). So if your health system can still handle cases, you might want it to propagate (also because it doesnt make financial sense to employ the big measures yet), but then at a certain point way before your health system collapses, you want to slow down (bend) the infection curve - hard.

Logic would be different, if you could isolate a limited amount of (known) propagation vectors (a few 'patient zeros'), but when you cant, operational logic should switch over to that.

Someone whos actually good at math correct me, if I'm strongly misrepresenting here.

As long as you have testing capacity, you might not be doing it wrong.

What you dont want - basically, is to take big actions early, then have them fizzle out after 2-4 weeks. And then get a quick uptake in cases again (too few people with resistances to slow down the propagation chain), already having 'wasted' your powder.


----------



## Viri (Mar 17, 2020)

Kid me would love this, no school for the next 2 weeks, or even longer! Kid me also wouldn't go to school during an outbreak. Kid me would take any excuse to not go to school, lol. I was a pretty bad student as a kid.

Kid me would also be sad, because he might be forced to stay in doors, and not be allowed to go outside and play with his friends.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Mar 17, 2020)

linuxares said:


> COVID-19
> Corona Virus Disease 2019
> 
> That's it's full name...



why is it not known as the Wuhan virus ?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 17, 2020)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> why is it not known as the Wuhan virus ?


Because it is known as COVID-19.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 18, 2020)

Looks like it worked.. schools now closing end of this week. Exams cancelled I guess?


----------



## Scarlet (Mar 18, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> Looks like it worked.. schools now closing end of this week. Exams cancelled I guess?


yeah he confirmed exams wouldn't be going ahead in May/June.


----------

